# what to start with



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

well as you might know im just geting started back into mice and im now wondering what varieties to start off with. i used to keep all loads of varieties but as i am hopefully going to start showing im not wanting to start with anything to difficult like Dutch for example. i realy like himmys and Siamese. pew and black and choc tans i also have a soft spot for the PEW (think thats just caue ive seen some realy good ones  )

so let me know what you think about these varieties for starting out or sujest something that might be easer to start off with

thanks 
Alan


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well I have never showed, but if I were you I would start off with PEW because you like them anyway and they are prob. the easiest to start showing with because the color doesn't change and all you have to focus on is type and such.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pew,black and choc tan are good choices.Siamese have a few more difficulties,mainly moult and are probably best run alongside something else.Forget Himalayan unless you are willing to make your own from scratch.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

sarahc said:


> pew,black and choc tan are good choices.Siamese have a few more difficulties,mainly moult and are probably best run alongside something else.Forget Himalayan unless you are willing to make your own from scratch.


that was my thinking....running a few different varieties but haveing something like PEW to work with that i might have a chance of taking a ticket or two with

so what is himalayan a combination of then i thought it was a straight variety ?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree with Sarah. The PEW, black or tans would be ok to begin with, siamese are difficult for the reasons stated and more! Not that it is easy to win with anything of course. I disagree with what was said above about PEWs. They do vary in colour and some are more cream than white. Since type is usually good on this variety the clarity and quality of the white is an important deciding factor.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Himalayan is a combination of siamese and PEW (albino gene). They do not breed true, and produce siamese, PEW and himalayans in litters.


----------

